# Worst Site We Have Used In Two Years



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Firstly can I apologise, as I have tried to post this on the site reviews but will not post for some reason. Secondly, is 5:16 am and cannot sleep until I get this review off my chest !!!.

We try to get away most weekends just to chill, see a little of the area we are visiting and have a little something to eat.

We decided, having stumbled across a website for a nice looking site in Lytham Lancs, as we are Based in Oldham it wasnt to far away ( 50 odd miles) I phoned and booked - 2 nights £31 for 2 adults with EHU. Not too bad I thought until we got there...and the name......................
Great Birchwood Campsite. The drive into the site warned me, it was akin to a road in Beruit. Potholes a plenty. I went to the office to book in and that too wasnt the best.

We found a water tap to fill up, but the smell coming from the manhole cover next to it was to say the least whiffy. We then had to find where to hook up and all the so called hard standings were already taken, not by MHers but by what seemed to be residents in caravans ( well they hadnt moved in a long time!!) we decided to park ( not I do not say pitch) on a flat bit of tarmac and hook up on the shakiest hook up I have ever used ( with no trip switch) I didnt work....suddenly it did !!! we then took a trip around the s*ite ooops sorry site. It states on their website "newly refurbished toilet and shower facilities" god know what they looked like before then because they were disgusting. No hot water at the sinks, no paper towels or hand wash, a shower curtain full of holes and a base full of debris, grit etc and when I did use it the base simply filled up as the plug was blocked. The elsan point was a rotten peice of chipboard covering an empty sewer that was directly in front of a caravans lounge !!!

I could go on but it would take too long.

All in al stay away from this site. I am now going to contact Trading Standards as what their website states it pure lies and the pictures must be from about 10 years ago !!!!

Be warned

Dave & Jan

:x :evil:


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi DJ

Bet you never forget that weekend even over all the really nice places, so does that make it good value in the long term !!!.

Martin


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sound like they should have paid you to stay there 8O 

Thanks for the heads up.

Steve


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Dave,
How about adding this site and your experience to the campsite reviews? That way opthers will be able to avoid it.
Bill


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Site*

Perhaps they will offer you a free weekend as compo?

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Doesn't seem to be a total winner here either:

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=9659

We looked the reviews last year, before a trip to Liverpool, but rejected it.

G


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

why on earth did you stay.we try to look around the site before we pitch up and pay.


cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If the site does go into the MHF database then I think it would be a courtesy to send the owners a link or a copy of the information. They are free to reply here and, perhaps, it might act as a wake-up call ?

G


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

How did you find out about it? Was it a web search? I assume from your report it wasn't from a club directory! I feel that the local authority should be informed mainly on environmental health issues but also from the tourism aspect. The Lytham area is making beneficial moves towards welcoming motorhomes,viz the recent opening of an aire,albeit as a pilot study.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I had already paid prior to arrival ( something I wont be doing again in a hurry).

I did try to post review but would not load for some reason.

They have replied to my complaint email and are sending a full refund.

DJ


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Site*



Rapide561 said:


> Perhaps they will offer you a free weekend as compo?
> 
> Russell


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We do have some reviews in our database that "tell it like it is" but when making a review I would avoid making remarks which could be seen as defamatory or libellous. The truth cannot be either so just stick to that with plain, simple and proveable* descriptions of the facilities and services. 

I often think that if I was adding a site to the database and wanted to add a meaningfull comment it would simply be " I would not stay at this site again" or " Would we stay here again ?... No " which is a personal comment that cannot be misinterpreted.


Mike


* you must be prepared to prove your assertions to be true to avoid libel or defamation.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Last week we went to the same site as its only about 10 miles from us and supposedly has the largest dedicated country music venue in Europe. We were intending to have a couple of days there and clean and test out the MH after the winter. 

As the OP said the entrance road is full of big pot holes and the first bit you get too had JCB doing some work. Which was fair enough sites have to do work.
Then we got to what looks like the main area!!! The EHU's looked like they would fall over if a gentle breeze hit them. The Elsan point was right in front of a caravans front window and just a covered hole. There were quite a few caravans and white vans next to them. Looks like they live there permanently! Dotted all round the site was rubbish, not domestic type rubbish but like old [email protected] they should have been removed years ago not left to rot into the ground.

As the OP said not what the web site looks like at all. OK so winter is never the best time to view a site but this one looked like a war zone.

It does look like it's a big site but needs investment of time and money. I would avoid at all costs.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

with apologies to country music lovers

Its a hill billy site for white trailer trash who enjoy fiddle y dee music, what did you expect (apart from banjos, spoons and washboards, yeeha!)


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Cleanliness would have been nice at least 

DJ


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Have to say, one of the reasons we are members of both the CC and C&CC is that on club sites without exception in our experience the loos & showers have been impeccably clean, the sites well tended and the hookups perfectly safe to use. Within the UK, they are always our first choice over commercial sites, especially C&CC with their over 55 discount outside of the peak season which makes the rate very reasonable. We do also use CLs/CSs when not worried about basic facilities.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Roger

we to are members of CC & C&CC but CC Blackpool site isnt open till March so picked this site as it was near to the in laws we were visiting.

We are on a grand tour of Scotland in April and all the sites we are using are reputable ( I hope :lol: )

Cheers
DJ


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Wild Wild West*

We live in between Preston and Blackpool and have visited the aforementioned site to see what a carboot sale was, many years ago and it wasnt "great" then

There are several nice sites on the outskirts of Blackpool Cls and Cs's we always enjoy the summer rally at Farmer Parrs its only a field with a tap (and a horrible tank that you empty your loo into) but its a very central site for the much nicer places around Blackpool
We pretend were on holiday and have days out in Poulton,Cleveleys,Fleetwood Town and Freeport Its only a couple of miles from home but its still a break and you can pop home for a shower etc

We have even considered going into Blackpool lately as there has apparently been a great deal of regeneration works going on and as long as you dont venture there after dark it sounds quite nice
.
Ive actually stayed at the Cl in our village of Elswick because my godchildren were looking forward to going away in the new M/H and I couldnt get anyone to look after the fish We had a great time

As someone else mentioned we like to check a place out before we visit
and if its too far away I read reviews on the internet

All the Best
Cath


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Blackpool has improved and the prom is now virtually complete. It looks great. We have lived here since 2005 and this is the first year the prom will have been without major works.
Blackpool has the highest number of shows outside of London!!!!
I would agree to avoid the centre in the evenings at the weekend.
But lots of investment has happened over the last few years. About £80 million on prom, £30 million on tram tracks and new trams as of Easter 2012, £10 million on new Nickelodeon Land in Pleasure Beach, £5 million on new slides in Water park, the council bought Tower, Wax Works (now Madam Tussauds), Indoor Golf, Sea Life Centre, The Opera house and Winter gardens and an Arcade. The Council are doing a great job refurbishing the Winter Gardens to their former glory ( good restaurant and nice coffee bar). The Wax works and Tower are now run by Merlin (Alton Towers, Chessington etc) and they have invested lots, refurbished the opening roof in Ball room, painted outside and repaired (still ongoing), great new illuminations at top of tower, new tower top glass floor and walls.
You can even hire bikes by the day for £6 all along the prom.
Plus lots more.

Sorry to go on but Blackpool really is improving.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

ched999uk said:


> Sorry to go on but Blackpool really is improving.


Couldn't agree more


----------

